# new peugeot boxer noisy engine



## teamsaga

Hi,
bought a new autocruise jazz 3 months ago, the engine is very noisy on first start up of day. It gets quieter as it warms up but is still noisier than all my previous diesels. 
It is the 2.2 110bhp 6speed euro5. Took it to a local peugeot dealer, the only one in area who will touch motorhomes. They reprogrammed the ecu, which made it run better but did little for the noise. They are a typical unhelpful peugeot dealer, their attitude is "what noise we could not hear anything".
packingpasty posted about his noisy peugeot boxer some months ago but has not reposted since.
Has any one else got a new boxer with a noisy engine or am I alone?
Just to show dealer attitude , I tried to buy some glysantin 33
engine coolant for it. They could not sell me any and suggested I go to a ford dealer as it is a ford engine.

Regards Phil


----------



## Tucano

BUMP 8O


----------



## cabby

most deisels are noisy on start up, mercedes were very prone to it.
would like to know the Peugeot dealer so that I could avoid them.
Did you go to the Ford dealer and did they help you.

cabby


----------



## strod

We also noticed the noise of our Pug based Bailey 625 in comparison to the older Ducato based Sundance we had previously, so I don't think you are alone...


----------



## teamsaga

Hi,
not many noisy new peugeot engines about then.
Has anyone got a quiet new euro 5 peugeot boxer based motorhome?
Regards Phil


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Ever thought about a noisekiller kit, we had one on our previous Peugeot and it did make a big difference.......think it cost about £300 from memory.


----------



## strod

It our case it's only noticeable, in comparison to the previous van, at initial start up (bag of spanners like). Once warmed up its no louder in general operation than the Ducato based predecessor, in fact it's quieter on the move. A mechanic friend reckons it "normal"...


----------



## bill bailey

I have a brand new 2015 Bailey 765 ( AUGUST) with the 2.2 engine. Yes, it rattles like hell for a few minutes on start up and upon driving off and it sounds like the engine is pinking. I took it in and have been told by the Peugeot dealer Robins And Day that it is normal. The ignition timing is altered to help the engine warm up quickly. The technician said that his does it as well and it is normal. I have never heard of this before and I am still doubtful about it, but you have to beleive someone.


----------



## pete4x4

My 2012 Peugeot rattled like hell at start up till it was fully run in, now it's quietened down considerably, took about 5000 miles


----------

